
List of Jupyter Notebooks by Peter Norvig - TsukiZombina
http://norvig.com/ipython/README.html
======
dang
Lists usually don't make such great HN posts, since the discussion can only
really go to the lowest common denominator of what the list items have in
common, causing discussion to be generic, which is less interesting.

It's usually better to pick the most interesting item from the list and submit
that.

~~~
TsukiZombina
Ok, thanks!

